# £40 SJ tickets just up!!



## Dancing Queen (2 August 2012)

just released


----------



## tasel (2 August 2012)

Trying to get them. Not much hope though... Still shows 15 minutes after... well... 15 minutes.


----------



## CalllyH (2 August 2012)

Doesn't go through xx


----------



## Dancing Queen (2 August 2012)

hang on in there and let me know!!


----------



## swellhillcottage (3 August 2012)

Dressage for next Thurs available!


----------



## Snowy1 (3 August 2012)

£65 were up just now, tried to get them, but all gone! Most stupid system!


----------



## merlinsquest (3 August 2012)

Snowy1 said:



			£65 were up just now, tried to get them, but all gone! Most stupid system!
		
Click to expand...

I tried as well & then put in 1 ticket & it said none available, I agree the system is absolute rubbish...


----------



## Snowy1 (3 August 2012)

Athletics for next Friday are on there. For the small price of £725 each!!! Think i'll be giving those a miss!


----------

